# AskDBSTalk: 811 Frozen stanby mode, OTA/Satellite glitch



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This has happened five times since I installed my 811 this week. When I put the 811 in the standby mode, upon returning, and activating the power remotely or manually, nothing happens. All that I get is a black screen/no audio. Depressing the power button for several seconds in attempt to soft boot has no effect. This is a cardless 811 so I can't reboot by pulling the smart card. I have to power cord boot.

Outputs: The 811 is connected to my TV by S-video. RCA right and left stereo cable. Phone cord & Power plugged into a properly working surge/spike protector. Properly grounded.

Inputs: The 811 is connected to Three dishes (Dish 500 for 119/110, Dish 300 for 148, Dish 300 for 61.5) through a DP34 (119/110/148) switch cascaded to a DP21 (61.5). At the 811 it is diplex-ed for terrestrial reception.
Dishes and switch are properly grounded.

Previously, I had a model 510 in service at the 811's location with the same wiring configuration. I never had any problems. I have since tested my model 510 and model 311. They work fine with the with the connections as described above.

When using the 811, sometimes when I change channels from satellite to OTA digital ( no analog OTA's programed), the audio/video cease, the 811 becomes non-responsive and seems to do a reboot (1 - 5 progress screen appears then it down loads the EPG data) and returns to the satellite channel.

Any help/knowledge is appreciated in hope of avoiding the CSR/Tech. roulette process.

I've discovered that my OTA favorite list does not function as if it does not exist. I've attached three pictures for illustration. First shows the OTA favorite with white square blocks where the letters norally appear. The second shows selected channels to save. The third shows an error screen 066.

05-15-05 Addition:
I have determined two problems that are causing the problem as described above. I fixed one, the other is beyond my control.

I checked my cabling from the receiver to the switches to the LNBs. I discovered that I had a 2 foot RG-59 cable running between the dish 2 port of the the DP21 and the DP34 receiver port. I changed it to RG-6U. This resolved the black screen when powering on the 811.

The second problem is that one local OTA digital channel KIXE 9 causes the 811 to lose audio/video, become non-functional but the 811 automatically re-boots within a minute or two and when it returns, the OTA digital channel 9 in gone and is re-mapped . This happens once in the morning and once in the evening, every day. I have to re-Scan/Add the channel back as it re-maps differently in the morning and evening. KIXE broadcasts on digital channel 18. The 811 re-maps it to 09-01 HD and 09-02 SD in the morning. In the evening the 811 doesn't re-map and just shows 18(D) with no subchannel. Something may be changing in the PSIP. During the day, their broadcasts are is SD only but in the evening they broadcast PBSHD which is in outstanding high definition.

My other HD units work fine with KIXE and they remain properly mapped to 09-01 and 09-02.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

I forget the exact hang-up but I think it would not turn on or else off. I just don't need to use the cord but most of my time is on the 921.
-Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I imagine since you just had the 811 installed it is running P287 software. P287 did increase the occurrence rate of the infamous BSOD bug. I will add that the next update is coming soon. 

You say you have no analogs mapped, but in the pic of the OTA map menu you have 5 analog -00 channels listed. Are these LIL channels? Also take into consideration that the 811 uses PSIP differently than the 921. It reads more info and responds to on the fly TVCT and PSIP changes without having to tune away and return. I imagine your KIXE is having issues with it's PSIP. As a side note some affiliate channels, have been known to re-trans a parent PSIP instead of generating their own.

Does your switch setup read the matrix correctly? What does your check switch info say?

But until the next update, if you have P287 you should expect to see some BSOD's.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just a suggestion. WHen I do a softboot I hold the press the power button and count to 10 that way I insure that I gave it enough time. Usually a few seconds is not enough. This is the second time I have heard of people having a couple short RG-59 cables in their feed with some strange results as a result. Some food for thought for people with some big stability issues. Check the external sources and makes sure you clean up some suspect wiring before diving into the box.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Does your switch setup read the matrix correctly? What does your check switch info say?


See attached photo



Ron Barry said:


> Just a suggestion. WHen I do a softboot I hold the press the power button and count to 10 that way I insure that I gave it enough time. Usually a few seconds is not enough.


Yes, holding it a little longer does the job.

For information, it seems that the most chronic problems is with KIXE channel 9. Something is going on with the PSIP (or whatever) that caused the digital lock to fail in the 811. I've submitted a report to Dish Network Tech. They have forwarded my report to their engineering department. As of recently, the 811 is able to automatically change back to the re-mapped channels of 09-01/09-02, but still causes a freeze and forces a reboot when the station changes back to channel 18. It only works one way.

I'm going to wait until after the next software update before I consider RMA.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

boylehome said:


> For information, it seems that the most chronic problems is with KIXE channel 9. Something is going on with the PSIP (or whatever) that caused the digital lock to fail in the 811. I've submitted a report to Dish Network Tech. They have forwarded my report to their engineering department. As of recently, the 811 is able to automatically change back to the re-mapped channels of 09-01/09-02, but still causes a freeze and forces a reboot when the station changes back to channel 18. It only works one way.


KIXE channel nine continues to change mapping from 18-01 to 09--01/09-02 and back daily as described above. Now that the 811 has 289, it properly re-maps automatically without any freezes, BSOD's, etc. This is a fixed bug!


----------

